# What Flies



## WMA Man (May 21, 2017)

I'm making a solo trip from south GA up to NC mid-late June for some trout fishing. It's not the best time of year but it's when I can go.  Plan to fish mainly high, wild streams near Brevard/BRP and maybe the GSMNP. What flies would you be sure to take for these little streams at this time?

And any other areas on a map y'all would recommend I'm all ears. Not looking for specific streams. NCHillbilly pointed me in the right direction last year and I am forever grateful.

Obviously the title should say "What" flies but not sure how to correct it.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (May 21, 2017)

Hard to beat a Stimulator with Pheasant Tail dropper.  These small stream fish don't have a lot of food choices and will often bite first and ask questions later.  Black ant patterns can be magical in the summer also.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2017)

#14 yellow stimulator with a #14 or #16 some kind of yellow or tan nymph dropper will catch you fish most of the time. I would also have some #14-#16 parachute Adams and some#14 Yellow Palmers, #16 Yellow sallies, green inchworm nymphs, and some kind of nymph with a peacock herl body.


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 22, 2017)

If you're looking to fish small, high altitude streams, then your time of year is about perfect. I agree with the Stimulator. Size 14 or 16 - and I wouldn't hesitate to throw a small deer hair hopper imitation, either. Or a "green weenie."


----------



## The mtn man (May 22, 2017)

Yellow palmer or yellow stimulator, #14-16 you can drop a green weenie under them too.


----------



## flyrod444 (May 22, 2017)

All patterns mentioned are great. One I would not go out without is a small Pat stone fly in black, green, or vargaited Brown and tan. They can be great in the deeper pools.
Jack


----------



## WMA Man (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. Sounds like y'all think most anything yellow should coax a rise. One goal is to catch a fish as high as possible, hoping 5400'.


----------



## The mtn man (May 29, 2017)

I did well yesterday on the upper nantahala, was fishing a #14 yellow Palmer with a green weenie dropper, caught more on the dropper, the river is up a little from all the rain.


----------



## fishndoc (May 30, 2017)

I keep it pretty basic. About 90% of time it's a size 16 tan Elk Hair Caddis - floats well, and easy to see in the deep shade.  For the rare times the EHC is not working, a 16 Parachute Adams.


----------



## WMA Man (Jun 26, 2017)

Update. 

The fly suggestions are working. Spent two days in the park fishing. Fishing down low they wanted a 16 parachute yellow sulphur and nothing else, from me any way. This 10" rainbow was the highlight down low. 




Then went on a "speck hike". Parked at 5200' and hiked 2 miles and 1400' down to fish some headwaters. Only had about and hour and a half to fish but put 15 in hand. 12 brookies and 3 rainbows. Y'all experts probably could have doubled those numbers. Couple pics. 









Hope to have an update from a different location.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes sir, those are some fine looking fish!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 26, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2017)

Any color works, as long as it's yaller.


----------



## WMA Man (Jun 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Any color works, as long as it's yaller.



I'm still a newbie at this but it looks like there is some truth in that statement. 

Another pic from this evening 10" wild fish. 





Also saw what had to be a 14" speck rising from under a rock. It broke the surface twice on a green palmer but never took it. I threw pretty much all I had at it over 30 minutes, no nymphs, and it came up to every single one. But never did slurp one. Tipped my hat and waded on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2017)

WMA Man said:


> I'm still a newbie at this but it looks like there is some truth in that statement.
> 
> Another pic from this evening 10" wild fish.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like you had a great trip. I know its a little late now but ill put in my mention on the flies. I never leave the truck without these 3 flies in my box. I want an elk hair caddis in sizes 12-16. These are a great fly for beginner  because they don't have to float right to catch fish and they are easy to see. Next is a parachute adams in the same sizes. I prefer a yellow egg sack if you can find them with it. Lastly is a bead head hares ear. They may not be the best out there but I have caught thousands on them over the years.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 26, 2017)

Very nice fishes! Being from that area, I'd also recommend the Telico Nymph.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Very nice fishes! Being from that area, I'd also recommend the Telico Nymph.



Yep. It's yaller.  I tie up my version of it, and use a #10 or #12 a a lot by themselves, and often use a #14 or #16 Tellico as a dropper under a dry fly.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 27, 2017)

I have a 28 1/2"  brown on my wall that came off a #14 Tellico nymph.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> I have a 28 1/2"  brown on my wall that came off a #14 Tellico nymph.



You'd have another one on there if you hadn't have been fishing a #6 stonefly nymph on a 6x tippet in that big hole behind the campground....


----------



## WMA Man (Jun 28, 2017)

Its all over but the crying for me. Three days of chasing nothing but brookies and landed around 60 or so. Beautiful fish and beautiful scenery. First time in my life I've targeted them specifically. 

And about the flies, I found out they'll eat pretty much any dry as long as you don't spook them, don't make ripples, don't line them, don't stand in the sun, don't hang in the bushes, don't get drag on your drift, and land your line and fly softly.  Easy as that. 

A couple months ago I robbed a hook off an old fly and tried to tie my own. Only fly I've made in my life. Don't know what it looks like or mimics but put in my box anyways not expecting to use it. Tied it on one morning just wanting to catch one fish on it just for the novelty of it and it turns out the fish couldn't resist it. Caught more fish on this one fly than any other. Turkey feather, fox hair, black thread and a drop of super glue.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2017)

My uncle used to tell me: "Specks will hit anything you throw in the water, as long as you don't get close enough to the water to throw anything in it."


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 28, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> You'd have another one on there if you hadn't have been fishing a #6 stonefly nymph on a 6x tippet in that big hole behind the campground....



Haha, Yea I remember that.


----------

